# Hedgehog Schedules



## sammyjh45 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was hoping to start a thread about schedules. I worry about my hedgehog because I feel he sleeps way to much. 

Hector gets up around 7-730 and starts running on his wheel. About 10-10:30 Hecter goes and sits in his igloo. Some other time in the middle of the night he gets back on his wheel but by 4am he is back in his igloo laying there. Lights come on at 7am I look in and his eyes are open he is just beinga bum. He has a wheel, A dig area, 4 cat toys, two toy mouse, and a tunnel. His case is very big and he has pleantly of run to run around yet he never does. He is always just laying around. We was born March 24th so I know he is still young so im not sure if its normal for how much he lays around. 

What are other peoples heggies schedules like. I try ot get Hector out around 10 to play but by then he just wants to burrow under a blanket and ignor me. He is a great snuggler and will lay on my chest if i put my hand on his back he likes to be held tight.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

My Mildred usually wakes up somewhere between 9:45 and 10:30. She will wheel for an hour or so, eat, go back to sleep, wake up around 2, wheel for a bit, eat, go back to sleep, etc. The one night that I was actually up reading, I recorded what she did. Between when she woke up around 9:30p and when she went to sleep around 6:00a, she wheeled for 3.5 hours, slept for 3.5 hours, and wandered around/ate/drank/climbed over the stuff in her cage for 1.5 hours. 

All hedgehogs are different. Some are lazy, some are explorers, some are runners, some are a little of everything, etc. I have no clue what, if anything, is considered "normal", but as long as your little one is wheeling, eating, pooping and seems healthy, I wouldn't be too worried. My Milly sleeps a lot, but when she is awake, she is zoomin' around all over her cage. I will hear her cat toys clicking together at one end of her cage, and 2 seconds later I will hear her flowerpot bumping against the PVC pipe at the other end, lol.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

He might just be a lazy hedgehog. :lol: As long as he's not completely overweight, I don't see a problem with him being a bit lazier. He still runs on his wheel, which is a good thing, and three hours on the wheel seems like plenty. If you want to encourage him to explore his cage more though, you could try hiding treats in, on, and around his toys. Frozen crickets work well, and pieces of a favorite fruit/veggie or cooked meat would work as well.

I don't know Lily's exact schedule for while I'm sleeping, but on nights we cuddle, I'll get her up between 9-10 and cuddle for awhile. At 11, whether we cuddle or not, I'm changing her food and water, cleaning wheel, etc. Lights go out somewhere between 11 and 12, and she's usually up for a minute or two eating some baby food, kibble, and hunting down some of her hidden crickets. She'll go back to bed then, sometimes, other times she'll hop on her wheel for a bit. Usually she only runs for half an hour to an hour then though, if I go to bed around 1, she's usually back in bed. After that, I'm not really sure. Her light comes on at 10, but sometimes I'm up and moving around before then, and she's usually already in bed. I want to get a security camera set up eventually so I can see more of what her nightly activities are like.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hazel has some lazy days... & some super active days. Normal is...

7am her light comes on

8am-ish when I get up she is almost always sleeping in her plastic dryer vent tunnel to 2nd level and I have to fish her out much to her & my annoyance. I check her over, refresh her water and the kibble that she never eats lol, remove her dinner dish from the night before, remove her wheel if needed and tidy up. Once I check her over she usually goes straight to bed.

She generally does NOTHING all day long...it's rare that I see her come out of her sleepy spot and if I do I stop to give her a meal worm  This has sort of encouraged her to look for me during the day.

8 pm-ish I get her dinner ready and sometimes she will wake up then...mostly not tho. 

9ish her light goes out and I get her up for snuggle time for an hr min, usually a couple hrs. She will venture around the couch with me and dig about, beg up meal worms and try not to be a huffy-pants.

11 to 1-ish I'll put her in her cage with her remaining dinner/fruit or whatever I made for her and she will sometimes go into her bed, other times up into her precious tunnel :roll: 

If I stay up too late she will venture around a bit, eat, wheel for 1/2 hr then go back to bed. Normally she will stay put until I am in bed and turn the light off (the TV still on however just 15 feet away from her is a-ok...me talking or moving about is NOT lol)

Once the light is out and TV is on (which is how I view her cage camera) she will wheel for a while, eat, beat up her turtle, mess up the litter...wheel again. Usually a good hr+ or so then back to bed she goes. I'm not sure how long she stays there cause I usually nod off.

4 am ish I have usually fallen asleep with the TV on and she wakes me wheeling cause the volume is jacked up on the TV. This morning she was on the wheel about 6 am again.

Kind of varies...she wheels more some nights then others...such as if I had her up in the day for foot bath or took her outside she will be less active at night. I do find her quite amusing to watch and it makes it hard to sleep at times having a camera to watch her. If she does something dumb like last night she somehow jammed all the paper towel from her litter tray under her wheel so it was not moving freely...well me getting up and fixing it puts the entire schedule off as does having to pee in the night even if I am very quiet lol.


----------

